# HAUNTED RADIO: this week's show is devoted to the late William Peter Blatty!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we honor the life and legacy of the late William Peter Blatty, the man who wrote both the novel and screenplay for the iconic film, The Exorcist. This week's show will feature news stories, clips, trailers, and more involving the life and the historic writer. All of this and more on the January 181 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-011817.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

